# Meet 10 new people this weekend



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

Well tonight is Friday and I'll be going out partying with my friends tonight and tomorrow night. My problem is I don't go out and meet random people, I just kind of follow my roomies around or stand in a corner or sit on a couch.

The best time was somehow I self appointed myself keg master and met nearly everyone at the party! But that aside, my goal is to go up to 10 people I do not know and introduce myself with no aid from my roomies.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

best of luck... let us know how this goal turns out


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

Well yep I did it, I was even the entertainer for a bit when we brought a few people back from a party.
first night met
3 owners of the house: matt, jeff and nelson
some one named Jim Carey

2nd night
met Michelle, Lauren and Courtney.
met Russel
met eric, james and steve


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

High five!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

great job.

what is your next plan? are you going to keep up with them?


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah I got the number of the owners of the house, he says I'm invited to future parties and am welcome to bring friends. so that's three.I will see again.

Jim Carey said I'm welcome over to his house, I just need to bring girls..didn't get his contact info tho but I know where his house is haha

2nd night I probably won't meet up with anyone except Michelle and Lauren possibly later this week but my buddy is working on that.


----------

